# Urgent 2 female rats and neutered male rat



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have recently took on 3 rats off here but it's proving to much for my intact males who are breaking out in fights.
I have no other room tokeep them.

First up
Perign 24 months old nearly 25 months dumbo but very active girl she's a black capped. Lovely licky nature very friendly and is always at the bars for attention.

Grace a 17-18 month old Siamese ruby eyed girl. Now she bites in the cage but once out is lovely. She's not keen on being picked up but she will let u although wriggly.

djan Neutered 17-18 months old black who also bites in the cage but again fine when out. Squeaks when being picked up.
Lovely big fat bum boy.

They don't come with cage just them.
Need an experienced rat handler with grace and djan as I say can bite in the cage and are skittish.
Perign is gorgeous so friendly. But does bite through cage bars!

Please can anyone give them a lovely home a home with a group of girls as djan is neutered.

They all seem to know there names too.

I can deliver up to 20 miles.
Pm me if interested 
Amy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm desperate now as one of my rats has been bitten on the rump.
Is there any rat rescues that will help me?
Please I fear for my other boys,I have no other room to put the 3 rats.
Anyone?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

If you can lend me a cage I will have them back. I am so worried about where they are going to end up, not that you would put them in a bad home - of course you wouldn't but they mean the world to me and I want to know they are safe. They are more than welcome to come back to me.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

these ratties have now gone to jackie at rat rescue.
can be locked.


----------

